# Essay on Common Grace



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

I have written a short paper discussing the doctrine of "common grace" (along with "special grace") and have posted it on my blog here.

I would appreciate any constructive feedback. Thanks in advance.

Correction -- I have uploaded the paper to this post as well.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting stuff. I just gave it a quick read, so I'll share some initial thoughts:


I was not aware that Frame preferred to use a term such as "common favor." Fascinating.
What about some interaction with Psalm 73? It would seem that the material prosperity of the wicked is ultimately their condemnation. How would you address this aspect of the common favor of God?


----------

